# New PSB Image line



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Wounder how good thes are going to sound?They have pictures posted up on their website,they look good in rosenut.

Link to their site http://www.psbspeakers.com/news/New-Imagine-Series-of-Speakers


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If they are anything like the former PSB Image line... they will be very respectable. If you are looking, I would try to give them a listen. I had the 6T's, 9C and 10S surrounds in my setup and was very pleased.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup, can't say that I've ever heard anything bad about PSB (although I really wish I had actually heard some of them!).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Well sonnie, I just picked up a set of 6ts and 9c from Rightbrained and can't wait to try them out.Will be here some time next week.I know its not the currant line out but their was't much of a differance between the currant model 65t & c60.Was a little worried about buying without hearing but I haven't heard anything negative about psb.The new line looks very nice but also expensive.Would like to see how much they run,and their review.They went with a whole new look and design.
now I'll just have to save up and find a pair of 10S for sale


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Congrats on the grab... I believe you will be happy. :T


----------



## Rightbrained (Jul 5, 2008)

Unfortunately Deezer is not happy and neither am I. UPS punted the towers and destroyed several drivers. The magnets had broken off the baskets of a couple of midwoofers and the cabinets got a little bruised from mishandling. Deezer said his wife even heard one of the boxes being dropped when they were delivered. These shipping companies charge a great deal of money to handle the large and heavy items but they do not provide the products with the care that they deserve to be given. I have to ask myself if they lifted them with a forklift at the hub and dropped them from 10-15 feet , it appears that way from the photos I saw.
Ups is investigating the matter. They will likely try to lay blame on packaging or some other hair brained scheme such as the seller broke the magnets off before he shipped them . 
It really pains me because now I feel responsible for the damage even though I sold and shipped three perfectly good speakers . I try to keep a good trade reputation as shown by my 500 plus positive feedbacks on ebay (tsk-sales) and hope a shipping incident doesnt leave me with an unhappy customer.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

That's truly unfortunate. UPS, DHL, Fed-Ex, any shipping company has it's horror stories, they all seem to think "It's just a cardboard box, how can it break?" I got a pair of speakers a while back that had been manhandled, but fortunately the damage was cosmetic, not functional, and I didn't press the issue.
Hope that UPS pays up for you.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't blame Rightbrained one bit.It wasn't so much the slight damage to the back of the speaker box that broke it,I believe it was the shock of the drop/handling that cuase them to break off.I'll post pictures tomarrow if it lets me or rightbrained can.I'll also keep you guys in touch as to what UPS says,but for now I've ordered four replacement drivers from psb.I ordered an extra one just in [email protected] a piece.Does anyone know which compartment the pink insulation goes in?on disassembling these towers I found the "pink" insulation in the top compartment of one tower and the middle compartment on the other.


----------



## Rightbrained (Jul 5, 2008)

Deezer , 
The insulation/damping goes behind the midwoofer drivers and make sure you do not block any ports . Also , keep the damping off of the crossovers. If my memory serves me right there will be no insulation in the bottom compartment .
Please keep me up to date . You should be enjoying the PSB's right now instead of having this headache.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Let us know how the claim goes. I feel comfortable that you will collect... and I do not believe I would accept repairing those.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

here are some pictures!!Still waiting to here from them,I sent them pictures


----------



## Rightbrained (Jul 5, 2008)

Deezer , 
It makes me sick all over again. I did not hear from them today either. I will contact you when I do hear from them though.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

My wife and I watched 10,000 B.C last night with just the sub/center/surrounds and we were blown away by the sound,the center sounded way better than my old L/C/R front setup.This situation sucks,but with three kids I've learned to be patient.


----------



## Rightbrained (Jul 5, 2008)

Patience is not one of my virtues . I am pleased that you find the PSB sound to your liking. I just hope we have a full L/C/R setup going for you soon.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

I will regardless,Like I said before I already ordered the replacement drivers and psb said they should be here by next thursday.I just hope UPS stands by their insurace policies and refunds the money.I guess I don't have that much patience after all.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> If they are anything like the former PSB Image line... they will be very respectable. If you are looking, I would try to give them a listen. I had the 6T's, 9C and 10S surrounds in my setup and was very pleased.


Sonnie,

If I recall you have or had Ascends. Is that correct? If so, how do PSB's compare?

Doug


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... I have the Sierra 1's up front. 

It has been a long time since I had the Images, so it would be hard for me to compare fairly. I do remember that the PSB Image stayed with me for longer than any other speaker I had, including the Snell B-Minors. I might would give the edge to the Sierra's in the upper range, but the Images had more punch in the mid-bass, which they should with 3 drivers vs. 1 handling that area.


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

PSB Imagine line found at audio advisor- http://www.audioadvisor.com/products.asp?dept=200&pagenumber=2&sort_on=title&sort_by=


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Well it has been along time and heard nothing from ups,so I just took it as a lesson learned in life.Every once in awhile you will here of a story like this one on a forum or somewhere else and this time it was me sharing my experiance not rading about it.

p.s sorry for the way late post.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is the link to the new PSB Image line. The link in the original post talks about the PSB Imagine line.
http://www.psbspeakers.com/news/New-Image-Series-of-Speakers


----------

